# Wisconsin Range Day



## acepilot (Dec 16, 2012)

After getting a new 11 inch snowfall yesterday, I figured donning snowshoes would be appropriate. :mrgreen:

April 5th, 2014 in Bloomer, WI. At least it was 38 ABOVE today...not the -8 degrees from my range day 4 weeks ago!



Ruger .44 Magnum Super Blackhawk with 10.5 inch barrel.


----------

